# Homemade Tomato Sauce



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm attempting to make homemade tomato sauce w/ fresh tomatoes, basil & orgegano.

Anyone have suggestions as to what I should add? I've done online searches & nothing really 'speaks' to me.

Do I let it simmer all day? Is it necessary to add tomato paste? 

Thanks all


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes let it simmer all day very low heat after you get it to bubble, If using fresh tomatoes add a couple pinches of brown sugar it takes the bitterness away that fresh gives it. I usually stick to fresh herbs basil , oregano, onions , garlic, parsley. Sometimes depending on the mood I add roasted / grilled vegis like peppers, carrots, celery but I add these later on during the day towards the end. And I love cheese I usually add romano while its cooking.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

when i say all day I usually start around 11am -noonish lol , so maybe thats half the day lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you add a pork chop, or some Italian sausage and leave it in while your cooking it all day, it will pull the acidity out so you will have WAY less heartburn. That's straight from my Ma, and she learned from her Ma, and her from hers who came over on the boat from Sicily. 
However you make it though, almost all things taste better when they've cooked all day.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

*3 ingrediant Tomato Sauce*

Easiest Tomato Sauce EVER!

1 can 28oz whole tomatoes (San Marzano, if you can get them)
5 tsp Butter
1 Whole Onion Cut in half, leaving root intact.

That's it! Put them all together in a 3 quart saucepan, and cook on Med for 45 min to hour. I always cook it longer (on low) because all things like that do taste better with a bit of time. Crush tomatoes with back of your spoon while it cooks. When you have finished cooking, you remove and discard the onion. That's why you leave it intact. After that, you can jazz it up anyway you want... I usually add 1/4 tsp of sugar to cut the acidy taste some tomatoes have, and I crush 3 cloves of garlic and add too. If you don't like it chunky, you can use a hand blender at the end...

I use it for everything Italian... Pizza, Lasagne, Stuffed Shells. It always gets ridiculously rave reviews, and Im always embarrassed to say how simple it was!  Good Luck~


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents.
Since you're using fresh tomatoes, y not go for the simplest sauce possible, which utilizes the 'brightness' of the tomato.
When I make it from the tomatoes in my garden...I first blanch the tomato for about 1 min in boiling water, then peel, cool, rough chop.
(optional) Blond a couple of sliced garlic cloves in 2 tbs olive oil, and remove garlic.
add 1/2 med diced onion / pinch salt and sweat until translucent ( adds sweetness).
add course chopped tomatoes cook for about 10-15 min..add oregano ( personally... I prefer basil, in certain parts of the country, I've observed angry arguments between other folks of Italian descent over the basil vs oregano issue. Ha!).


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> Here's my 2 cents.
> Since you're using fresh tomatoes, y not go for the simplest sauce possible, which utilizes the 'brightness' of the tomato.
> When I make it from the tomatoes in my garden...I first blanch the tomato for about 1 min in boiling water, then peel, cool, rough chop.
> (optional) Blond a couple of sliced garlic cloves in 2 tbs olive oil, and remove garlic.
> ...


I LOVE basil, the aroma, just awesome. usually, when i made sauce before from the jar, would jazz it up w/ both then a dash of brown sugar. But this time I wanna do it homemade


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I LOVE basil, the aroma, just awesome. usually, when i made sauce before from the jar, would jazz it up w/ both then a dash of brown sugar. But this time I wanna do it homemade


I used ready made sauce once. I felt guilty. I'm a died in the wool do-it-your-self er.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, now I'm hungry Candra After you perfect the mix, send some my way


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I always use fresh garlic also, mmmmm nothing like the smell of fresh garlic. I myself add tomato paste just because it helps thicken the sauce up and it wont be as runny.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yummy! Now I want sauce, lol. The paste will thicken it, but cooking it down all day will do the same IMO. I also use Thyme (along with the other spices others have said)/ If its cooking too much liquid off, turn the burner down or add some water or more tomatoes to get some liquid back.

Ground pork/sausage and some meatballs they will be so yummy!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the input! Very much appreciate it. This site is so awesome, it's like my 2nd fam 



Saint Francis said:


> OK, now I'm hungry Candra After you
> perfect the mix, send some my way


LOL. will do 



kg420 said:


> I always use fresh garlic also, mmmmm nothing like the smell of fresh garlic. I myself add tomato paste just because it helps thicken the sauce up and it wont be as runny.


Fresh Garlic, Check! 



ames said:


> Yummy! Now I want sauce, lol. The paste will thicken it, but cooking it down all day will do the same IMO. I also use Thyme (along with the other spices others have said)/ If its cooking too much liquid off, turn the burner down or add some water or more tomatoes to get some liquid back.
> 
> Ground pork/sausage and some meatballs they will be so yummy!


Thyme! That's a good one! I did get some meat because I like meat sauce, but I got ground beef instead 'cause I'm weird & don't eat pork lol.

Thank you for the tips, mucho appreciation


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If I use the sauce for spaghetti I put fresh zucchini in it also


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Take 2 large onions, slice them, and put them in a pan with some butter and oil. Add in 4 cloves of fresh minced garlic. Turn the heat to medium and cook the onions and until they are carmelized, nice and brown, but not burnt. Allow to cool, take that and put it into a food processor or blender, and puree it, so it's now a paste. Then add that to your tomatoes, basil, and oregano. It'll add an another layer of flavor to your sauce. The onions lose their bite and become sweet. Good luck!


----------

